# So the Strymon Big Sky



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Strymon's got a new pedal out. This time it's a Reverb pedal. I've got an H9 and a wet. Still the new reverbs on this pedal interest me. I like cloud, non linear, magneto etc. who else is interested?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been keeping my eyes open for a decent reverb. I won't be interested in this one until it's on the used market - and if it's on the used market too soon, I probably still won't be interested.:smile-new:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm interested in the sense that it seems to be a sweet piece of gear, I just don't use reverbs enough to justify a pedal like this. I love my Mobius, and I could probably make good use of a Timeline, but this would be overkill in the extreme for me.

But...I still want one


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the5chord said:


> Strymon's got a new pedal out. This time it's a Reverb pedal. I've got an H9 and a wet. Still the new reverbs on this pedal interest me. I like cloud, non linear, magneto etc. who else is interested?


Interested, but that's where it ends. I just picked up a used digitech hardwire reverb and it does the job quite nicely. Ive started an ambient insert-style-here trio, but i dont think i need a $400 reverb pedal (nor do i really want one).


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This pedal looks awesome for sure. However, I briefly had the Blue Sky reverb and just couldn't get along with it, so I ended up keeping my Line 6 Verbzilla and buying an Eventide Space. The Space hasn't made the board yet because I don't use it enough to justify the real estate, so I've been thinking about going with the Eventide H9 and bumping the Verbzilla off the board. We'll see...


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I struggle with my Space. It has some quirks and sometimes gets in the way of the signal. And most of the reverb types i don't have any use for. But overall I like how it sounds. I had a blue sky for a while but didn't really dig it though. The modulated plate was pretty good but I really didn't like the spring verb. 

Still I'll probably give this a try now that L&M carries Strymon. Maybe it'll boot the Space.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

It seems to hit me in a warm spot. I have to say - I've never successfully worked reverb into my chain.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

$479 is a lot to spend on a reverb. And then you have to really love reverb to want a pedal with this many reverbs. On my H9 I only use Hall, Shimmer and Blackhole. But I really could get by with just a Wet. I am usually running my H9 on a delay or something into the wet reverb. Maybe it's just me but that choral setting sounds terrible. I sure someone will find a use for it but it's not for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

Is it just me or does it seem Strymon is nickel and diming it's way into being the most expensive digital multi effect unit (in separate components) ever?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to try one, but I have a feeling it's priced out of my pedal range.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, I'll be interested in trying this. I'm a huge reverb fanatic, own both a BSR and an NT Wet, and love both for their own 'thing'. My only problem with the BigSky is that I found the tweaking of the Möbius and Timeline to be more complicated than I hoped (though I bet it wouldn't be a problem after a week with it) and at the same time, a limitless black hole of spending hours finding new sounds.

Still, I'll try it when it hits Lauzon Music's shelves.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I got mine on Monday. It is killer. I had a Space and it's not even a fair comparison. I also had a Blue Sky for a while, though similar the Big Sky seems to have a little more life in it. Definitely still exploring what it has to offer. But so far very impressed.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

theroan said:


> I got mine on Monday. It is killer. I had a Space and it's not even a fair comparison. I also had a Blue Sky for a while, though similar the Big Sky seems to have a little more life in it. Definitely still exploring what it has to offer. But so far very impressed.


They should give you stock in the company based on that board!


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

theroan said:


> I got mine on Monday. It is killer. I had a Space and it's not even a fair comparison. I also had a Blue Sky for a while, though similar the Big Sky seems to have a little more life in it. Definitely still exploring what it has to offer. But so far very impressed.


Whoa, that's a... Wow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a reason to be careful about who knows where you live is what that is.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll re-assign the geotag to your house.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Lots o'coin for sure...almost as cheap to buy a tank. That being said, Strymons are sweet. I love the reverb on my Flint.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

With the money I've spent on it I've been curious if the sounds on the axe-fx rival that of strymon, so far I haven't been able to get a straight answer.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

theroan said:


> With the money I've spent on it I've been curious if the sounds on the axe-fx rival that of strymon, so far I haven't been able to get a straight answer.


Id be curious about this too. Though I still prefer lots of knobs over sub-menus... From what I know and have heard of the axe-fx series, you can get all the sounds you could want, but the question is if you can find/fabricate them! I've always been too scared to put all my coin into one basket, and far too attention-deficient to learn a new system...for shame.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

theroan said:


> With the money I've spent on it I've been curious if the sounds on the axe-fx rival that of strymon, so far I haven't been able to get a straight answer.


I've wondered the same thing as I am a heavy Strymon user and fan myself, not like your board though. I thought, what if I bought an Axe-FX or Kemper and tried to recreate my board within the system, would it save me time, money and less gear to haul around? Well, it's more money than I want to spend at the moment but I'm sure I'd get what I need and more to some degree of satisfaction. I know I'd still have a tough time getting away from the traditional pedal board-tube amp setup as I recently engaged in a small and less costly experiment, the Line 6 PODHD. The jury is still out on it but my main thing is the DSP runs out way to quickly and most of the dirt sounds are kind of not-for-me, still, some of it is impressive and sure has come a long ways over the years. The other thing is I've put together my current board over time and I'm finally happy with it, most pedals have been with me for a while, tested and true so I don't know if I need to make a change. If it ain't broke don't fix it, right?


----------

